# Live cd ne s'installe pas sur dd ?



## CQG (25 Décembre 2007)

Je contribue à promouvoir Linux, une expérience MAC/Linux m'a parru intéressante (et ludique).
Sur ibook G4 j'installe Fédora qui fonctionne parfaitement... 
Puis je veux essayer Ubuntu, tout démarre bien depuis le live cd, hélas ça foire au moment de l'installation sur disque dur.
Après plusieur essais je décide de réinstaller Fedora, mais au moment de l'installation sur dd >>> re probleme.

J'ai ce message (que je ne comprends pas) : 
_Device /dev/hda has multiple (0) logical sectors per
physical sector.
GNU Parted supports this EXPERIMENTALLY for some
special disk label/file combinaisons, e.g. gpt
and ext2/3.
Please consult the web site up-to-date information._

J'ai changé le dd et mis un nouveau dd de 120gb, même problème.
Notez qu'en live Fedora tourne sans problème, c'est qu'il ne veux pas s'installer sur dd.

MAC c'est nouveau pour moi, comment acceder au BIOS ???
D'avance merci pour vos savants conseils


----------



## giga64 (25 Décembre 2007)

Welcome on board CQG  

Comment ton HDD est-il formaté/partitionné ?


----------



## CQG (26 Décembre 2007)

Heuuu, c'est un tout nouveau dd, je suppose (je supposais )  que l'installation du live cd sur dd formate et partitionne comme il se doit !?
Ce peut être une bonne piste

J'ai enfin trouvé les touches alt+Pomme+o+f qui permettent d'accéder au firmware, c'est une sorte de console, il me reste à trouver les commandes.... si vous avez un bon lien n'ésitez pas à me le refiler.

Quelle est la marche à suivre pour formater :love:


----------



## CQG (28 Décembre 2007)

A votre avis, à la commande
0> dir hd:\
voici la réponse :
MAC-PART: can't find a defaut FDisk partition can't OPEN the DIR device
S'agit il bien d'un problême de formatage ou ce peut être un probleme physique (panne, mauvais branchement...


----------



## giga64 (28 Décembre 2007)

CQG a dit:


> A votre avis, à la commande
> 0> dir hd:\
> voici la réponse :
> MAC-PART: can't find a defaut FDisk partition can't OPEN the DIR device
> S'agit il bien d'un problême de formatage ou ce peut être un probleme physique (panne, mauvais branchement...



Un défaut de partition, non ?

Bon, je ne suis un spécialiste, je me suis rapidement intéressé à la distribution ubuntu
et ne peux donc t'aider plus avant...

Etant donné que personne sur ce forum ne semble poussé à t'aider, peut-être devrais tu
poster dans un forum linux qui contient certainement un sous forum du genre instal sur mac.

Désolé et bon courage.


----------



## CQG (28 Décembre 2007)

Ouki


----------

